# Head Boats



## darryl0212

I am looking to go out on a head boat sometime next week, either at Point Lookout or Kent Island. Does anyone know the schedule for either places?


----------



## old linesides

Don't know the one on Kent Island but these run out of St. Jeromes Creek just up the road from PL . Captain Clayton Lore &
Captain Joseph Lore, II
Olympus – 49 passengers
Honey Bee – 25 passengers
Ridge 
301-872-5815


----------



## old linesides

Here is a short list of some headboats around the Chesapeake and on the ocean side.

Kent Narrows: Island Queen, 410-827-7737; Capt. Price, 410-827-6700.

Point Lookout: Olympus, 301-872-5815.

Crisfield: Barbara Ann II, 410-957-2562; H.B. Goode II, 410-957-2151.

Solomons Island: Marchelle, 410-326-3241.

Chesapeake Beach: Hooker, 800-233-2080.

Ocean City: Bay Bee (inshore), 410-726-8277; Morning Star (offshore), 410-520-2076.

Lewes, Del.: Parsons fleet, 302-645-8862.


----------



## gpwf20c

Thanks alot I also needed this info


----------



## 2aces

gpwf20c said:


> Thanks alot I also needed this info


Same here, thanks for the info.


----------

